# Sat March 4th, 2017:  Swap Meet in Asbury Park, NJ



## secondlifebikes (Feb 17, 2017)

Swap Meet at Second Life Bikes in Asbury Park, NJ on March 4th, 2017 at 10am.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Feb 23, 2017)

This swap meet is a good one. I always find good stuff!


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 2, 2017)

gona be their


----------



## John G04 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll be their


----------



## mike j (Mar 3, 2017)

I may run down myself, not all that far away.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 3, 2017)

Look for me in the parking lot! Say hi! I will be hard to miss!

-AJ


----------



## mike j (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice little show, glad I went. Southbound on the Garden State parkway when I realized that I forgot the camera. They have quite the bike collection there. There was a pretty good range of stuff for sale. Saw some Caber's & came home with what I needed at some very good prices. Will post the goodies on Sunday Show & Tell. Looking forward to Dudley next weekend.


----------

